# Apps



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

Please upgrade the speed of the existing apps. They are excruciatingly slow.

Please let us add new apps. I'd love to see the VidAngel app on TiVo so I don't have to connect a computer to my TV.

Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

App speed is more of a hardware issue. They run pretty good on the Bolt, ok on the Roamio and excruciatingly slow on the Premiere. Which one do you have?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a fire TV dongle and do not notice the apps loading any faster than they do on my Roamio. Once they are loaded they seem to be similarly responsive in use.

What is your experience? What is slow? What model TiVo are you using?


----------

